# Slide problems anybody?



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

Just purchased the XD-45 and probably put about 300 rounds into in so far. I clean after every trip to the range. This being me second trip to the range, I was shooting and 2X my slide failed to go back in the middle of my magazine (~6th or 7th shot out of 13). So if you can visualize the bullet was ready to go as if I put the magazine in and getting ready to release the slide, but it was happening right in the middle of me shooting. as if the lever to keep the slide open was accidently catching if that makes any sense. Is this a magazine problem or something to do with my slide spring or guide itself??? Need some advice on this.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

1st thing - Was it the same mag? Everyone will give U all sorts of advice probably - And, it is a new gun, so some people always throw out the new gun syndrome thing as well...

But I would go back and shoot 200 more - if it happens - stop using that particular mag and see what happens next....


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

So the slide was locking open in the middle of a string? Check your thumb position. I have seen many shooters hit the bottom of the slide release with their thumbs. Yet another reason to shoot high-thumb (though the XD's silly grip safety won't allow a few shooters that option).

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> So the slide was locking open in the middle of a string? Check your thumb position. I have seen many shooters hit the bottom of the slide release with their thumbs. Yet another reason to shoot high-thumb (though the XD's silly grip safety won't allow a few shooters that option).


+1 on that!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When I read your post the 1st time, I pictured some sort of failure to load the round - hence the mags. But yea, if the slide lock is locking in place, then yes - it could very well be U


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Could also check to see if the ammo is tripping the slide stop, might need to trim it or change ammo...


----------



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm pretty sure now that I think about it, it might be my right thumb hitting the slide release upwards. But yes it was happening in the middle of a "string". Am I gripping to high maybe and accidently forcing my thumb up with the recoil? How can prevent future episodes?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

As Scooter mentions, it could also be the ammo tripping the slide stop. I think this is not as likely with a modern "cookie-cutter" design like an XD compared to an older design like a 1911, but it is nonetheless possible and should be checked if moving your thumb doesn't work.

As far as thumb placement, I carry my shooting thumb high, laying beside the slide (it would be riding atop the safety on a 1911). The Glock's slide release falls under the side of my thumb, so I point my thumb up slightly to avoid contact with the lever. My support thumb rides farther forward, pointed at the target, with the "meat" at the base of the weak thumb pressed against the frame (where a grip panel would be on a non-poly gun). Basically, "The Grip" as used by Leatham, Enos, Andy Stanford, etc. Any of the many, many pictures of Rob Leatham shooting will illustrate The Grip as done by a true master of the art.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

Just got back to from the range and put another 150 rounds through. It didn't happen again......until about the 100+ round. I was using winchester white box, and then started when I used CCI blazer brass and again in the middle of a string. It first happened to my brother who tried using my gun. As soon as he told me about it I loaded another 13 rounds and whether it was shooting steady pace shots or rapid firing the slide stuck as if the mag was empty, but again it was in the middle of the string. I had to release the slide and shot the remaining 5 or 6 shots. I double made sure my thumb was no where near the slide release too?????

So any other suggestions??? I'm going to go and check to see if it might just be a bad magazine, or maybe it's the ammo??? In any rate, if this continues 1) what steps can I take?? i.e take it back to the dealer? or call springfield and send it back to research the problem? 2) or trade it in? if I do trade it in how does that process work and how much will I get from putting about 500 rounds through it so it is very new?

Your answers to all these questions will really help me since I'm new to how this all works


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I would at least let the factory have a go at fixing it first ,but if you shoot it again and it slidelocks mid mag. again First look into the open breech and see if the bullet nose is pushing up on the slidestop.
If thats all it is you can carefully file the end of the stop a little at a time until it stops or tell the factory thats what is doing and see what they say they want to do for you. I wouldnt trade it just for this, it sounds like something that would be a minor fix really.


----------



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

If my slide problem continues even with different ammo, and different magazine, I'm concluding there is a problem with my gun. Is the proper step to go back to the dealer or to call springfield themselves?

Also, say I wanted to trade in my XD-45, I bought it new $479. with extra mag 1 month ago with only 500 rounds or less, what is the best price or proper negotiating steps in terms of trading? or selling back to the dealer. I want to know the ins and outs before so that I don't get undervalued for my gun, if that indeed does happen.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U will loose your shirt trading it back to the dealer - Sell it yourself. Put up an ad on ALL of the gun talk forums w/ your price, pics of the gun, a description, and ask to sell it face to face only. Assuming that this sort of sale is legal in your state (it is in mine).

Contact Springfield and if they tell U to send it in, U will more than likely have to send it in yourself - UPS nd Fed Ex make U send it in next day, since it is a handgun. So, U are looking at $40-$50. Rumor is that if Springfield finds that it is their fault, they might cut you a check afterwards (if U can and request it later) to cover your shipping costs. Personally, if it were a new gun I just bought, I'd bring it back to the shop, explain that U just bought it from them, and see if they will at least ship it back to Springfield for U - it may save U the shipping costs.


----------



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

So far had the same problem happen to me 4X today at the range. Never have had a problem with my Glock 19, 23, XD-40 SC, or CZ 75BD police. 

I called the dealer, was really good about it and planning on bringing it back for them to ship.

My question is, do I send it to the dealer in the original case with everything in it including my mags, or just give them the gun with the case empty?

Also, how long does it usually take for them to inspect the problem and what are the typical results?? send me a new one? or send me a report of what was found and fixed?


----------

